# new mousy



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I live in the no mans land that is Aberdeenshire!! We have limited resources up here and that includes mice breeders and competitions!

I had mice a long time ago and now the kids are of an age would like to get two or three to breed and raise - looking for help with that, not managing to find any breeders locally!

cheers jan


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Jan
Welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hiya Jan,

There is a lot of fab advice on this site - none from me I am a newbie myself, but learning loads from here. I never thought of Aberdeen as 'no man's land' though. Happy meece breeding.

Jo


----------



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Jo

Well there are shops here, but much smaller than where I was before near London! And when it comes to some things, maybe obscure I suppose, like wood carving tutors and mice breeders and trailer tents - there are none north of Glasgow!!!
:roll:


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Jan,

I get your point. You have been a bit spoilt as everything is on tap in London, not as hectic in Aberdeen I am guessing. Shame about the lack of Mouse breeders though. I have had a similar problem in my area. There are Scots breeders on here but obviously it depends on how far you wish to travel. At least you know that when you have established yourself you will have cornered the market in your area.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome Jan!

I am in south Lanarkshire and I tell you it's hard to find breeders down here too!

What mice are you interested in?

Kallan


----------



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Kallan, 
Any really, just a beginner at this stage, personally I like the black eyed white/creams and the self colours. It's one of those projects "for the kids" if you know what I mean!! I like mice better than the other rodents.

Is Lanarkshire near Glasgow? What do you do for showing and comps, you must have to travel alot I suppose?

c ya, Jan ~C:>


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jan 

I'm just a beginner too, haven't got my mice yet but working on it! I like the Siamese mice - I think they're very pretty.

I don't think I'll go to a lot of shows unless I start breeding show rather than pet line mice, at the moment I'm just aiming on expanding my menagerie with a couple of rodents!

Kallan


----------

